# Mattel Bronco Find,Value?



## Lloyd (May 7, 2019)

Obtained this Bronco yesterday from original owner,don't know much about it,tires shot,what are these going for in this condition,I want to sell bike as a whole,thanks


----------



## bobcycles (May 7, 2019)

exemplary example! 

 outstanding!


----------



## Eisele1 (May 8, 2019)

There's another one forsale on FB


----------

